# sehr grosse Partition => ja/nein, welches Filesystem?

## mkr

Hallo!

Ich habe mir für meinen Fileserver 3 200GB Festplatten gekauft, die ich in einem RAID5-Verbund nutzen möchte. Bleiben also 400GB, die ich ausschliesslich für Daten nutzen möchte, das Betriebssystem ist auf einer anderen Platte.

Am liebsten hätte ich eine grosse Partition. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Nachteile mit sich bringt. Verliert man mit einer 400GB Partition überproportional viel Speicherplatz für das Filesystem oder gibt es Performanceprobleme? Soll ich ext3 oder reiser verwenden? Oder was ganz anderes?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## schachti

Für derart große Partitionen ist sicherlich XFS nicht die schlechteste Wahl, allerdings kann es damit Probleme bei Stromausfällen geben - also lieber nur nutzen, wenn Deine Hardware stabil läuft, Stromausfälle selten sind und nicht dauernd auf den Platten herumgeschrieben wird.

----------

## mkr

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Für derart große Partitionen ist sicherlich XFS nicht die schlechteste Wahl, allerdings kann es damit Probleme bei Stromausfällen geben - also lieber nur nutzen, wenn Deine Hardware stabil läuft, Stromausfälle selten sind und nicht dauernd auf den Platten herumgeschrieben wird.

 

Stromausfälle sollten kein Problem sein, die Kiste hängt an einer USV. Aber das Filesystem sollte wenn möglich nicht zu empfindlich sein, denn die 400GB Daten kann und will ich nicht sichern. Deshalb auch das RAID 5, damit mindestens Hardwareausfälle kompensiert werden können. Die Daten sind natürlich nicht unwiederbringlich oder kritisch, aber wegen einem defekten Filesystem möchte ich sie nicht verlieren...

Reiser4 soll recht schnell und zuverlässig sein, aber es ist vielleicht noch etwas zu neu... (Zuverlässigkeit ist mir sowieso viel wichtiger als Performance.)

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Was für daten willst du auf die Platten schreiben? Falls du viele kleine dateien schreiben willst wäre reiser eine überlegung wert.

----------

## mkr

 *Linux-Spielkind wrote:*   

> Was für daten willst du auf die Platten schreiben? Falls du viele kleine dateien schreiben willst wäre reiser eine überlegung wert.

 

Mehrheitlich Dateien zwischen 3 und 700MB (MP3s und Filme). Von dem her wäre XFS wohl am besten, aber ich habe gelesen, dass es bei mehreren Leuten kaputt gegangen ist.

----------

## mkr

Ich habe mal kurz einen Test mit verschiedenen Dateisystemen gemacht. Von der Performance her ist mir kein Unterschied zwischen den Systemen aufgefallen, ausser dass reiser am längsten hatte zum mounten.

Grösser war der Unterschied des verfügbaren Speicherplatz nach der Partitionierung.

Die Partition ist "roh" 407GB gross. Hier eine Übersicht über die Kapazitäten gleich nach dem formatieren, ohne Daten drauf:

ext3: Grösse 374GB, verfügbar 355GB

reiser: Grösse 380GB, verfügbar 380GB

xfs: Grösse 380GB, verfügbar 380GB

Mit ext3 ist die Partition 6GB kleiner als mit den anderen Dateisystemen, verfügbar sind sogar 25GB weniger. Die 19GB Differenz zwischen der Grösse und des verfügbaren Platzes bei ext3 wird wohl der für das Journal reservierte Platz sein. Bei den anderen Systemen ist der anscheinend schon mit eingerechnet.

----------

## ro

ich hab mit reiser4 gute erfahrungen gemacht

----------

## hoschi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Für derart große Partitionen ist sicherlich XFS nicht die schlechteste Wahl, allerdings kann es damit Probleme bei Stromausfällen geben - also lieber nur nutzen, wenn Deine Hardware stabil läuft, Stromausfälle selten sind und nicht dauernd auf den Platten herumgeschrieben wird.

 

dito, man könnte sich höchstens noch jfs anschauen

----------

## schachti

 *mkr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stromausfälle sollten kein Problem sein, die Kiste hängt an einer USV. Aber das Filesystem sollte wenn möglich nicht zu empfindlich sein, denn die 400GB Daten kann und will ich nicht sichern.
> 
> 

 

Was kritisch ist bei einem Systemabsturz/Stromausfall, sind die Daten, die gerade geschrieben werden (bzw. kurz vorher geschrieben wurden, weil XFS extrem aggressiv den Cache nutzt und erst so spät wie nur irgendwie möglich die Daten auf die Platte schreibt). Wenn auf den Platten nur selten geschrieben wird, würde ich guten Gewissens XFS nutzen, wenn aber ununterbrochen Schreibzugriffe stattfinden, würde ich es aus persönlicher Erfahrung lassen (ich habe einmal den Fehler gemacht, XFS für mein root-Dateisystem zu verwenden - nach einem Absturz waren Konfigurations- und Binärdateien beschädigt, so daß das System nicht mehr ordentlich lief).

----------

## schachti

 *mkr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ext3: Grösse 374GB, verfügbar 355GB
> 
> reiser: Grösse 380GB, verfügbar 380GB
> ...

 

Ich glaube nicht, daß das Platz für das Journal ist, soviel braucht das bei weitem nicht. Ich denke, das liegt einfach an der Struktur von ext2/ext3 (such mal mit google nch inodes).

Um den Effekt zu beobachten, schau Dir mal die Unterschiede im freien Speicherplatz an, wenn Du das Dateisystem mit den folgenden Befehlen erzeugst:

```

mkfs.ext3 -T largefile4

mkfs.ext3 -T largefile

mkfs.ext3 -T news

```

(weiß nicht, ob das bei Partitionen dieser Größe überhaupt mit z. B. -T news geht).

----------

## Fauli

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Mit ext3 ist die Partition 6GB kleiner als mit den anderen Dateisystemen, verfügbar sind sogar 25GB weniger. Die 19GB Differenz zwischen der Grösse und des verfügbaren Platzes bei ext3 wird wohl der für das Journal reservierte Platz sein. Bei den anderen Systemen ist der anscheinend schon mit eingerechnet.

 

Die 19 GB sind der (i. d. R. für root) reservierte Speicherplatz. Beeinflussen kannst du das mit der Option -m bei mke2fs oder tune2fs. Der Standardwert ist 5%.

----------

## Neo_0815

Also ich habe hier XFS seit Jahren im Einsatz, trotz Stromausfällen nie Probleme. Ausserdem kann man das Cache Verhalten von XFS tunen ( / sowie allen andern XFS) mit durchschnittlich 10 Stromausfällen im Jahr.

Ich kann die Aufregung hier über XFS echt nicht nachvollziehen.

Und für große Dateien eignet es sich eh super, performance mäßig würde ich XFS nehmen.

MfG

----------

## mkr

Das mit den 5% reservierten Inodes für den Superuser leuchtet mir ein, es steht ja so bei mkfs.ext3. Ich wusste nur nicht, dass dieser Speicher bei der Ausgabe von df schon abgezogen wurde.

Hier mal die Tabelle mit den verschiedenen ext3-Varianten (mkfs.ext3 -T ...):

Partitionsgrösse "roh": 407GB (Ausgabe von fdisk)

ext3 largefile4: Grösse 380GB, verfügbar 361GB

ext3 largefile: Grösse 380GB, verfügbar 361GB

ext3 news: Grösse 368GB, verfügbar 349GB

Ich test mal kurz reiser4, sonst nehme ich XFS.

Nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## bozan

Hi mkr,

Was hast du denn da fürn Controller drann? Ich war auch so naiv und dachte mit einem RAID-Controller und 4 160GB-Platten als RAID5 habe ich eine sichere Lösung. Leider hat mir der dusselige Promise Controller einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 

Ich versuche jetzt mein Glück mit Softwareraid und XFS. Ein fsck auf ext2/3 dauert bei 500 GB ne gaaaaaanze Weile  :Smile: 

----------

## mkr

 *bozan wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn da fürn Controller drann?

 

Einen HighPoint RocketRAID 1640. Das war der günstigste RAID 5-Controller, der Linux unterstützt.

Es gibt Treiber für Windows, Linux (SuSE und RedHat) und FreeBSD. Zusätzlich noch OpenSource-Treiber zum selbst kompilieren. Die wollten zuerst nicht mit 2.6er Kerneln, man musste jedoch nur in einer Datei 2 Zeilen auskommentieren. Nach einem Mail an den Support gab es schnell eine neue Treiberversion, die sich ohne Probleme kompilieren lässt.

 *bozan wrote:*   

> Ein fsck auf ext2/3 dauert bei 500 GB ne gaaaaaanze Weile 

 

Ja, das habe ich heute auch gemerkt. Im Server ist eine 120GB Systemplatte mit ext3. Der Server steht im Keller und hat keine Grafikkarte drin. Also habe ich zuerst den neuen Kernel und das Treibermodul kompiliert, lilo ausgeführt etc. Dann den Server runterfahren, RAID einbauen und wieder starten. Nach 5 Minuten immer noch keine Antwort auf Pings. Ich dachte, die Kiste sei hängengeblieben. Also in den Keller, Server geholt, Grafikkarte rein, angeschlossen, neu gestartet: "filesystem was last mounted 298 days ago, check forced". Na toll!  :Shocked:  Nach einer halben Stunde hat er ohne Fehler gebootet.

----------

